

IPhone 5 ranks 5th in user satisfaction in US behind 4 Android phones  - w1ntermute
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/iphone-5-ranks-5th-in-user-satisfaction-in-u-s-behind-four-android-phones/

======
jongold
Ridiculously misleading graph.

